# Hard start



## kabukie (May 12, 2015)

As the title says. I'm having difficultly getting my car, b6 s4, to start right away. It takes a few seconds of cranking before the engine fires. If I crank for a second then try again it will fire much more quickly. Any ideas where I should start looking?


----------



## robertk445 (Sep 22, 2016)

Check your relay to the ecu. You are probably getting random codes indicating intermittent power. You can test by pushing on relay after 1st no start attempt. Ecu relay on my 2008 q7 4.2 has 644 printed on relay there are 2 so I replaced both. No more problem for me. Good luck. Took me weeks to track it down!


----------



## kabukie (May 12, 2015)

robertk445 said:


> Check your relay to the ecu. You are probably getting random codes indicating intermittent power. You can test by pushing on relay after 1st no start attempt. Ecu relay on my 2008 q7 4.2 has 644 printed on relay there are 2 so I replaced both. No more problem for me. Good luck. Took me weeks to track it down!


Awesome! Ill have to check this out.


----------



## kabukie (May 12, 2015)

Replaced both 395 relays. Still having the hard start issue. The ecu area was dry (one of the leading causes of their failure was a damp ecu tray)

Any other ideas?


----------



## kabukie (May 12, 2015)

Tried changing out plus as Im at 75K and I dont think the PO ever changed them.
My issue marginally improved.
Changed out fuel filter. BAM!!!! Fixed


----------

